# Hotter Habanero jerky



## Holly2015 (Jul 14, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## 73saint (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m watching this!  Love anything hot and spicy!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2018)

This looks good!
I'm in!!
Al


----------



## Braz (Jul 14, 2018)

This looks like it is going to be surface-of-the-sun hot. I'll be watching.


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 14, 2018)

Palm, glug and bug long squeeze! Did you read my recipes?


----------



## Aaron McCracken (Jul 18, 2018)

I made a batch of apple habanero venison jerky last year. Made the purée in my in laws kitchen. You couldn’t breath in that house for about 2 hours lmao. Thinned our the mixture into a marinade and let the meat sit for about 12 hours. Did a long smoke on my traeger and another batch on the little chief. Turned out to be one of the best recipes I’ve ever come up with. The only problem was that even with 6 peppers, there was not heat to the jerky. Still so good though


----------



## Aaron McCracken (Jul 19, 2018)

Dried makes the heat more intense right? I’ll have to try that next time


----------



## Aaron McCracken (Jun 26, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I heard and read that about dried peppers but I cannot confirm or deny it there is truth to it.
> 
> The jerky I made is spicy (in a good way) and 99% of those who tried it (that like hot peppers) thought it was perfect.
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for a hotter longer heat. Maybe as summer rolls on a few Bhut jolokia's or even a Carolina Reaper or two will find its way to my house.



I’m thinking a mix of ghost pepper and Carolina reaper or Trinidad Scorpion (although they taste like ass). Some sort of blend with any combo of those three would give you the blazing heat and a slow burn. I love the flavor of the Carolina reapers.


----------



## clifish (Jun 27, 2019)

Aaron McCracken said:


> I’m thinking a mix of ghost pepper and Carolina reaper or Trinidad Scorpion (although they taste like ass). Some sort of blend with any combo of those three would give you the blazing heat and a slow burn. I love the flavor of the Carolina reapers.


that would be brutal, I am in!  just make sure you dehydrate the peppers outside or risk the house being like pepper spray to the family and pets.


----------



## gdp (Jul 1, 2019)

I've noticed that jalapenos and habaneros on the grill lose their heat with more time on the grill.  Not sure what other peppers do that.  Carolina reapers definitely have a delayed and lasting hit. I'd like to hear how they turn out. 
For the best heat product, with good flavor too, get some Chile de Arbol.  Little red peppers that are great to spice up anything although I haven't tried them in jerky yet.  They don't lose their heat with temperature and make a terrific salsa. I don't like cayenne and these make a great alternative with more heat and flavor. Look for them in your local Mexican carniceria if you have some around.


----------



## disco (Jul 1, 2019)

Watching. I suspect this will be too hot for my Canadian sensibilities but it looks interesting!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks awesome!

Is there a reason you use dried habanero instead of fresh?  Is it because it pulverizes better.  Or is it what you had?
Trying to learn here.  Most things have a reason.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 1, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I'll use fresh but once peppers start coming in its hard to keep ahead of them. So dehydrating for later use is best. Also dehydrated peppers are easier and more accurate to measure the weight because there is no water variance.
> 
> The habanero jerky was good but not hot enough.  I then bought a bag of dried ghost peppers and was afraid to try them after reading on the internet how hot they are. 1st batch of jerky I used 3 or 4 and it was good flavor but no heat. I then ramped up the ghost pepper contend with my last batch 5lb batch I used 19 dried and ground ghost peppers and lots of other peppers and it was hot but not where I wanted. So out of my desire to produce some excruciatingly hot jerky and some jelly when an opportunity to  adopt 2 baby Carolina Reaper plants presented itself I had to try.



Wow.  I like hot.  That sounds painfully hot.  I've used some ghost peppers, but sparingly. Something I would definitely try.
A friend sent me some jolokia's he grew, so naturally I had to bit one.  Yep, lived up to it's reputation.  I could have soldered water lines with my breath.


----------

